# please help ! my gsd has abnormal lower teeth



## cookiemonster (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi, I am new here. I just noticed my 10 month old gsd has abnormal teeth. the middle 2 of his lower teeth have stopped growing after teething. Does anyone know what caused that ? will they grow bigger in ther future?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to the site.

Do the upper and lower teeth line up? I would ask your vet for an opinion. By ten months the adult teeth are in, so a specialist may be needed to get proper alignment if needed. If they line up without rubbing or cutting into the gum, no worries!


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 7, 2011)

first ,thank you for your reply ! yes, the upper and lower teeth line up okay. just those 2 middle lower teeth are not growing.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I've noticed this in a lot of dogs, those two middle teeth being smaller. Never thought much of it. Ill be interested to see what others think.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I just snuck a peek in everyones mouth the bottom middle teeth are smaller on all of them. So I'd say it's normal.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

As long as their mouth closes properly everything is fine. 

Just found another forum with the same question... made me GLAD we only have small signatures with no photos on this forum! Tell me about your dog's bottom jaw front teeth - Dog Community, Dog Pictures, Dog Forum & Information ? Dog.community


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

It is normal.....many dogs have the same.
If the bite is correct...there is no problem.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I think that it's cute...adds to his smile.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks normal to me. Here's Lucy's lower fronts.


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 7, 2011)

thanks everyone!


----------

